# Michelle Hunziker in Bikini on a boat on the island of Elba in Italy - August 17, 2012 51x LQ/HQ Update



## Geestyle (20 Aug. 2012)

________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Updated Gruss Gollum :drip:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 ​


thx Preppie:WOW:


----------



## posemuckel (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

So ein Arsch!!! Und Michelles Hintern ist auch ganz große Klasse.


----------



## teufel 60 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

recht nett:thumbup::devil:


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Damit ist alles gesagt... :drip: :drip: :drip:


----------



## Leonardo2010 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Danke für die traumhafte Michelle Hunziker !!


----------



## Smart77 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Imma wieder schön,Danke!!!


----------



## Punisher (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Weltklasse, dieser Arsch


----------



## chrissiwi (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Die Bilder müsste es nur noch auf Ultra-High-Quality geben;-)
Außerdem fehlt leider das Beste Bild ;-(


----------



## JimPanse2214 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Überragend


----------



## terkel13 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Da kommt sicher/hoffentlich noch mehr. Danke schon mal.


----------



## jaykk (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

der schönste mond im universum


----------



## MarkyMark (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

wann merkt man, dass Sommer ist? wenn die Michelle halb nackt auf der BILD drauf ist  jedes Jahr der gleiche Mist.


----------



## Spanner123 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

hey danke für die heißen bilder


----------



## kinklar (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

was ein mega hammer Arsch ...ich liebe ihn


----------



## marc24 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

:thx:


----------



## Scheich200 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Einfach der Hammer


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Da kann man nur begeistert sein!

Danke


----------



## Gerd23 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

einfach tolle bilder, dankeschön


----------



## maggi0684 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*



chrissiwi schrieb:


> Die Bilder müsste es nur noch auf Ultra-High-Quality geben;-)
> Außerdem fehlt leider das Beste Bild ;-(



und das beste Bild wäre?


----------



## chini72 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## chrissiwi (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*



maggi0684 schrieb:


> und das beste Bild wäre?


In der Bildzeitung ist noch ein Bild von hinten, wie sie halb auf dem Boot hängt.
Schau mal auf Bild.de, da ist es dabei


----------



## Janschne62 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Die ist so heiß! bedankt!


----------



## beobachter5 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Immer wieder geil im bikini. Thx


----------



## zebra (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

von diesen ansichten kann man nie genug bekommen.


----------



## Heinz11.85 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Danke! Geiler Arsch


----------



## Carix (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Die Heckansicht ist wie immer traumhaft!!! Danke


----------



## Bombastic66 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

vielen Dank, ein echter Hardbody ist sie! :thx:
:thumbup:


----------



## fischmauz (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Danke für diesen Anblick


----------



## armin (21 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

ganz toll :thx:


----------



## lenz (21 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Nice!


----------



## itcr (21 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

:thx:


----------



## RolandSaller (21 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*

Danke!


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Aug. 2012)

*Michelle Hunziker & her family on a boat on the island of Elba in Italy - August 17, 2012 (x54) Update*

*BILDER SIND AUCH IM ERSTEN POST ZU FINDEN *




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 ​


thx Preppie:WOW:


----------



## Q (21 Aug. 2012)

jetzt ist er super der Popopost    :WOW: :thx:


----------



## Drag12 (21 Aug. 2012)

Danke


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (21 Aug. 2012)

for this hot lady! 

Tobi


----------



## Orgrimas (21 Aug. 2012)

vielen dank für das schnuckelchen


----------



## MightyMouse (21 Aug. 2012)

danke


----------



## rado0815 (21 Aug. 2012)

Wahnsinns Update! Vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## teenfreak (21 Aug. 2012)

Dieser Arsch! Wahnsinn!


----------



## Theytfer (21 Aug. 2012)

holy shi* das ist einfach brilliant


----------



## sunny (21 Aug. 2012)

hammerfrau, danke.


----------



## christinabrit (21 Aug. 2012)

Mit das Beste was ich in meinem Leben gesehen habe!!!!


----------



## Bennson (21 Aug. 2012)

Einfach nur traumhaft....was für eine tolle Frau!!!


----------



## JohnDaniels (22 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on Elba 08-19-12 - 9x LQ*



kinklar schrieb:


> was ein mega hammer Arsch ...ich liebe ihn



Dito! :drip:


----------



## Inneb (22 Aug. 2012)

super frau!!!

vielen dank


----------



## jfm22 (22 Aug. 2012)

wirklich beneidenswert...dieser hintern =)


----------



## Jone (22 Aug. 2012)

Sensationell. Danke für Michelle


----------



## Knobi1062 (22 Aug. 2012)

Wow, Hammerbilder von Michelle. Danke fürs Posten


----------



## horeburg (22 Aug. 2012)

hot


----------



## Modano (23 Aug. 2012)

wow, besten dank für die tollen heckansichten!


----------



## Sunnydragon (23 Aug. 2012)

Dickes Dankeschön!


----------



## CoyoteUltra (23 Aug. 2012)

wow da ist man sprachlos danke


----------



## Lo Sparviero 42 (24 Aug. 2012)

fantastic ass


----------



## Lape (24 Aug. 2012)

super fotos!


----------



## 0815gustl (24 Aug. 2012)

Eine hammer frau!!


----------



## desert_fox (24 Aug. 2012)

aber hallo ! nice ass !


----------



## Niki1853 (25 Aug. 2012)

Eine Traumfrau! Danke! Niki


----------



## alabama (26 Aug. 2012)

Wow


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2012)

Ach würd der Sommer doch nie zu Ende gehen und wir jeden Tag neue Bilder von
Michelle in den knappsten Bikinis zu sehen bekommen. Danke jedenfalls für diese
klasse Bilder. :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## skater07 (26 Aug. 2012)

... immer noch spitze !


----------



## fastfreddy (26 Aug. 2012)

Danke für den Knack-Arsch!!


----------



## airos (26 Aug. 2012)

Michelle :thx:


----------



## Klobold (26 Aug. 2012)

sehr sehr hübsch


----------



## fabregas (26 Aug. 2012)

danke was eine ansicht


----------



## superb999 (27 Aug. 2012)

tolle bilder, danke.


----------



## korsfan (27 Aug. 2012)

Sie ist und bleibt scharf. Danke für die Pics...:thumbup:


----------



## Böankseb (27 Aug. 2012)

einfach hammer!:thx:


----------



## Software_012 (27 Aug. 2012)

Schön zu sehen dass es der Michelle gut geht nach dem Unfall bei das Super talent


----------



## korat (27 Aug. 2012)

Klasse, einfach klasse !


----------



## zeeb (28 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die tolle Bilder von Michelle


----------



## misterright76 (28 Aug. 2012)

Klasse Bilder, danke :thumbup:


----------



## Mister_Mike (28 Aug. 2012)

Immer wieder toll die Frau. Danke


----------



## dasmesser (28 Aug. 2012)

*FULLQUOTES VERBOTEN* 

sehr schöne bilder, weiter so:thx:


----------



## rodmen (28 Aug. 2012)

is und bleib top


----------



## 318318 (29 Aug. 2012)

super Pics Danke !!!!


----------



## eisbaer (29 Aug. 2012)

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## 99ente88 (29 Aug. 2012)

thx


----------



## 60y09 (29 Aug. 2012)

mit Fußhupe !

wer ist eigentlich das andere Bikinigirl ?


----------



## Marko911 (30 Aug. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder.
Michelle ist einfach ein Traum!


----------



## erbse2001 (30 Aug. 2012)

Sehr geile Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## Weltenbummler (31 Aug. 2012)

Michelle hat ein sexy Tanga Höschen an.


----------



## Riki (31 Aug. 2012)

wow echt super


----------



## TobiasB (31 Aug. 2012)

Warum wird hier immer eine italenierin als deutsche ausgegeben.
Dann müssten ja *bruce willis* *leonardo de caprio*,*kirsten dunst *und *sandra bullock* hier auch zu finden sein.


----------



## Schwammtier (31 Aug. 2012)

Ich find die Frau einfach super sexy :thx:


----------



## skillest (1 Sep. 2012)

vielen Dank!


----------



## dörty (1 Sep. 2012)

Die Bilder sprechen mich sehr an.
Danke.


----------



## Finisher (2 Sep. 2012)

Super Body und extrem heißer Hintern!!


----------



## frodo911 (5 Sep. 2012)

Perfekt. Vielen Dank.


----------



## neman64 (5 Sep. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen heißen Bilder von Michelle


----------



## lolli77 (6 Sep. 2012)

ob da nicht ein wenig plastik im po ist?


----------



## scheissrwo (6 Sep. 2012)

Danke!


----------



## pofgo (6 Sep. 2012)

thx für die hunziker


----------



## Drachen1685 (7 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## gb812 (8 Sep. 2012)

Wow! Super, dass Michelle String-Bikinis trägt!


----------



## rangers86 (25 Sep. 2012)

Hammer Bilder!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Marcy510 (25 Sep. 2012)

Unglaublich heiß einfach :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Progaymor (25 Sep. 2012)

sie kann es tragen :thumbup:


----------



## valentino101 (25 Sep. 2012)

was für ein booty!!


----------



## coolio-g (26 Sep. 2012)

milftastisch,danke!


----------



## King8 (26 Sep. 2012)

Weltklasse Hintern!


----------



## zone2 (26 Sep. 2012)

tolle Bilder. Danke


----------



## jack2008 (26 Sep. 2012)

Nett :thx:


----------



## Superfly21 (26 Sep. 2012)

Sehr heiß, vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Stylo81 (26 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Frau


----------



## toniolda (26 Sep. 2012)

Nice pictures thanks a lot


----------



## katzentoeten (27 Sep. 2012)

richtig geil!


----------



## sos (27 Sep. 2012)

Boah...da würd ich gern auch mal anfassen !!!


----------



## BeerLover (27 Sep. 2012)

Schönste Frau im deutschen Fernsehen.


----------



## Evolution6 (27 Sep. 2012)

Wow, sie ist toll! Danke


----------



## feuerkopf (27 Sep. 2012)

nice....


----------



## garhoud (28 Sep. 2012)

Hat echt 'ne tolle Figur, die Michelle.


----------



## gufie15 (28 Sep. 2012)

super sexy!


----------



## zopilote (28 Sep. 2012)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## dommi05 (28 Sep. 2012)

dankeschööön


----------



## mulm2010 (28 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank für die süsse michelle


----------



## thork (28 Sep. 2012)

Weltklasse diese Frau


----------



## chazoo (28 Sep. 2012)

diese frau ist der wahnsinn! danke!


----------



## gruemsch (28 Sep. 2012)

danke für michelle


----------



## beimi (28 Sep. 2012)

super , ein traum !!


----------



## GordanG1 (28 Sep. 2012)

einfach super :thumbup:


----------



## tierchen (28 Sep. 2012)

Super, Danke


----------



## kinglan (28 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## andrew555 (28 Sep. 2012)

wahnsinns frau


----------



## Borusse1987 (28 Sep. 2012)

super, danke!


----------



## unstepfe (28 Sep. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## sergio123 (28 Sep. 2012)

:thx:

DANKE


----------



## boupewia (29 Sep. 2012)

pracht arsch


----------



## suade (29 Sep. 2012)

Wahnsinn dieser Knackarsch absolut nicht zu toppen


----------



## emma2112 (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## VY Canis Majoris (29 Sep. 2012)

sehr lecker so nass und feucht! 
danke!


----------



## denison (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## kernelkiller (29 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Silk1977 (29 Sep. 2012)

Schöne Pics.


----------



## master1980 (29 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## cehgeh (29 Sep. 2012)

sehr schön, danke!


----------



## kkilla (29 Sep. 2012)

Dieser Arsch , boar was ne MILF! Dankeschön!


----------



## nomundl (29 Sep. 2012)

tierchen schrieb:


> Super, Danke



dankeehr jep


----------



## morgoth (4 Okt. 2012)

Die Bilder können einem nur gefallen


----------



## BigBoss (4 Okt. 2012)

sexy :thx:


----------



## MCT (4 Okt. 2012)

danke dafür


----------



## Napoleon88 (5 Okt. 2012)

Sexy Po!!!


----------



## mc_hummer (5 Okt. 2012)

Hammer, vielen Dank!


----------



## james07 (5 Okt. 2012)

Überragend !!!!!


----------



## Crosser1992 (5 Okt. 2012)

sehr nice...danke


----------



## loborosso (5 Okt. 2012)

Super!!! DANKE!


----------



## koftus89 (5 Okt. 2012)

danke schön.


----------



## Lucioperca84 (6 Okt. 2012)

schöner hintern


----------



## Pietzen (6 Okt. 2012)

Na das ist doch ein echter Hingucker! danke!


----------



## gh2808 (6 Okt. 2012)

was für eine tolle Frau


----------



## gomit499 (6 Okt. 2012)

überragend, sie hat die figur dazu!


----------



## Herr Licher (6 Okt. 2012)

Danke ! :thumbup:


----------



## RoudeLeiw (6 Okt. 2012)

:haha: Nase zuhalten beim reinspringen


----------



## herw (7 Okt. 2012)

Einfach tolle bilder


----------



## Trucker1234 (7 Okt. 2012)

Hammer Pics von Michelle, Thanks.


----------



## shudoh (7 Okt. 2012)

einfach ein traum!!!


----------



## onlyahuman (18 Okt. 2012)

Einfach nur traumhaft diese Bilder
:thx:


----------



## wesemann (9 Dez. 2012)

Danke danke


----------



## General (9 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die heisse Kiste


----------



## icooii (9 Dez. 2012)

boooah der hammer  super geile bilder! danke


----------



## Stichler (10 Dez. 2012)

immer wieder der Hammer,die Bilder von Michelle


----------



## casi29 (10 Dez. 2012)

danke für den sexy anblick


----------



## karsti (14 Dez. 2012)

schön anzusehen


----------



## motorgame (1 Jan. 2013)

Danke für diese tollen Bilder


----------



## Nogood (1 Jan. 2013)

verdammt sexy


----------



## ChamBot (1 Jan. 2013)

'Was soll man dazu sagen


----------



## eruzu (1 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die heisse Kiste


----------



## rastof (2 Jan. 2013)

Immer wieder sehr gern


----------



## nujns (2 Jan. 2013)

Einfach der Hammer


----------



## Nogood (20 Jan. 2013)

danke für die süße Michelle


----------



## Croocker (20 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die traumhafte Michelle Hunziker, :thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## Paula1977 (2 März 2013)

Michelle ist einfach TRAUMHAFT


----------



## pansox (2 März 2013)

Ein schöner Po! ;-) Danke sehr!


----------



## Holzauge (2 März 2013)

:thx: für die schönen Bilder von Michelle:thumbup:


----------



## robitox (5 März 2013)

Ach,da geht einem doch das Herz auf.


----------



## folk (10 März 2013)

DAAAnkeschön1


----------



## fiasko1208 (10 März 2013)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## Tatonka (12 März 2013)

netter Anblick. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Ciller (21 März 2013)

was für ein toller Körper Michelle doch hat. Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder von ihrem diesjährigen Urlaub  Jedenfalls ein gaaaanz großes Danke dafür :thx:


----------



## quake (22 März 2013)

Ciller schrieb:


> was für ein toller Körper Michelle doch hat. Ich freu mich schon auf die von ihrem diesjährigen  Jedenfalls ein gaaaanz großes Danke dafür :thx:



Ja ware eingentlich mal wieder Zeit


----------



## hallo685 (22 März 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## slam1503 (23 März 2013)

Die mit dem allerbesten Körper!


----------



## looser24 (1 Juni 2013)

Bei dem anblick fehlen einem die worte


----------



## Thomy112 (1 Juni 2013)

Danke für die traumhafte Michelle Hunziker


----------



## wstar (1 Juni 2013)

immer eine augenweide!


----------



## AdmiralCreeper (2 Juni 2013)

nette Sammlung vielen DANK dafür ....


----------



## Snippy (8 Juni 2013)

Traumfrau! echt nett


----------



## Gio (22 Juni 2013)

unglaubliche Bilder!


----------



## nothing (11 Aug. 2013)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## MrLeiwand (11 Aug. 2013)

sie hat einen unglaublichen körper


----------



## Bowes (26 Mai 2015)

*Dankeschön für *


----------



## andy_x (26 Mai 2015)

sexy ass....danke


----------



## alaba90 (19 Sep. 2015)

richtig geiler hintern


----------



## lksagh (19 Sep. 2015)

michelel einfach der wahnsinn


----------



## jtg54 (5 Okt. 2015)

geileer arsch


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (5 Okt. 2015)

:thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sandmann819 (13 Okt. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## maurizio (6 Apr. 2016)

danke für die heißen bilder:drip:


----------



## Böankseb (14 Apr. 2016)

hammer!!!
Vielen Dank!
:thx:


----------



## sexmaan (17 Apr. 2016)

danke, vielen Dank!


----------



## torbs (17 Apr. 2016)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## luuckystar (17 Apr. 2016)

wunderschöne bäckchen


----------



## scheppy (27 Apr. 2016)

Super hot milf


----------



## Shavedharry (30 Apr. 2016)

Danke für die Fotos. Einen geilen Arsch hat sie ja, den sie da so schön in die Kamera zeigt.
Würde mich mal interessieren wie die so im Bett ist....Laut oder leise...blank rasiert oder Busch....?????


----------



## bmurk8 (1 Mai 2016)

thx!  coole sache


----------



## trancer110 (28 Mai 2016)

klasse Bilder!


----------



## Nerajoz (3 Dez. 2016)

Dieser Arsch. hrrr


----------



## jumbo74 (15 Jan. 2017)

Smoking hot. Thanks.


----------

